

Bubonic plague genome: The Black Death decoded - malingo
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/111025/full/478444a.html?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20111027

======
Udo
Besides environmental and cultural factors, a variation of 100 nucleotides
across Y. pestis strains is certainly enough to explain huge differences in
its virulence and overall prognosis. Just a few nucleotides are enough to
cause significant changes in the expression of its surface proteins (thus
helping it overcome immunities).

